

An Analysis of One Million Sex Toy Sales - JonMillward
http://jonmillward.com/blog/studies/down-the-rabbit-hole-analysis-1-million-sex-toy-sales/

======
JonMillward
Last year I analyzed 10,000 porn stars and their careers and the response here
was really great, so I thought I'd post my latest project, which is an
analysis of one million sex toy sales. If anyone has any questions about what
people buy and why that weren't included in the article, I'd be happy to
answer them, as I have access to all the numbers.

